
Angus Barbierri’s 382-day fast - pizza
https://www.damninteresting.com/nugget/every-breath-you-take/
======
downerending
Can't recommend doing something like this, especially without medical
supervision.

But if you must, pay attention to that part about electrolytes.

And read this:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Refeeding_syndrome](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Refeeding_syndrome)

